# Wood Stand for 75G tank in GTA



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

As I have received so much help from you guys on the filters and sand i needed, i thoughed maybe you can also help me with the stand that i need. I want to pay less than 200$ (preferebly less than 150$) for a wood stand with doors that would pretty much cover the whole thing, ie to hide as much of my stuff as possible. I am not mechanically inclined to do my own, so this is gonna hurt me, i know.

Here are three that i have found, but they dont all meet the "door" requirement":

1) http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752311
2) Big Al has something similar at 150$, but the two doors are touching each other.

Problem with these two are the open/visible space (i want to store as much into none visible part as possible, i have a canister, and a 5 gallon bucket, as well as the scucion tube and other cleaning stuff.

3) http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147163
This one has correct design, just wish it came in a lighter oak or black rather.

There are more at big al's, but the prices are above 250$. What do you guys use that would meet my requirements?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

PM sent....

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------

